# Uber eats is scamming drivers



## Nelmar T (May 16, 2020)

uber have been scamming ubereats driver, the way they do it is through there app, so when you get an order and arrived at that restaurant location through google navigation. But through there app most of the time it would say arriving soon so when you wait for the food order at the restaurant, lets say for 20 min. And they said we get paid for that waiting time. and for that time you had waited and saying arriving soon, you actually dont get paid for it because its saying you haven't arrived yet. And then when you finish delivering it that order when you loom at your delivery transactions it would end up like 3rd or 2nd from the last. I tried telling them about it and all they would say is the same crap scripted lines thinking im stupid. So thats how ghey scam driver


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

*Gasp* No way! Uber is an ethical, stand-up company. Driver earnings are of the utmost importance! 😲


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

so, you had to make a second thread about it?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/evidence.398304/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

They call it "F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats*" for a reason.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

father of unicorns said:


> so, you had to make a second thread about it?
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/evidence.398304/


I guess it needs to be repeated.
Well, ok.

Here is your solution:

Stop driving,
take the unemployment,
polish up old skills or gain new ones,
then, get a decent job.


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

Nelmar T said:


> *".......So thats how ghey scam driver"*


ghey suck


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nelmar T said:


> uber have been scamming ubereats driver, the way they do it is through there app, so when you get an order and arrived at that restaurant location through google navigation. But through there app most of the time it would say arriving soon so when you wait for the food order at the restaurant, lets say for 20 min. And they said we get paid for that waiting time. and for that time you had waited and saying arriving soon, you actually dont get paid for it because its saying you haven't arrived yet. And then when you finish delivering it that order when you loom at your delivery transactions it would end up like 3rd or 2nd from the last. I tried telling them about it and all they would say is the same crap scripted lines thinking im stupid. So thats how ghey scam driver


Why are you waiting 20 minutes for a pickup?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I guess it needs to be repeated.
> Well, ok.
> 
> Here is your solution:
> ...


Worthless "advice" that's popular with Uber shills, a variation of "if you're not satisfied working for Uber then quit".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Worthless "advice" that's popular with Uber shills.


LMAO
Shill?

You don't know me very well, do you?
I am UberBastid.
Don't shill for anyone.
I have been timed-out as many times on Uber as I have here on UP.net -- really.
Not so much recently though; I must be mellowing with age.

You will come to love me as much as most here do.

It is advice, yea.
The listener hasn't paid for it, so it may not have much value.
But, it might be worth considering.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Uber eats is scamming drivers*

What? Really? We all had no idea.

*YOU* might have just discovered the breakthrough of the century &#128079;&#129395;

We need to get this on every news station in the country!&#128250;&#128240;


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Nelmar T said:


> uber have been scamming ubereats driver, the way they do it is through there app, so when you get an order and arrived at that restaurant location through google navigation. But through there app most of the time it would say arriving soon so when you wait for the food order at the restaurant, lets say for 20 min. And they said we get paid for that waiting time. and for that time you had waited and saying arriving soon, you actually dont get paid for it because its saying you haven't arrived yet. And then when you finish delivering it that order when you loom at your delivery transactions it would end up like 3rd or 2nd from the last. I tried telling them about it and all they would say is the same crap scripted lines thinking im stupid. So thats how ghey scam driver


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You lost me at:


Nelmar T said:


> when you wait for the food order at the restaurant, lets say for 20 min.


WTF would anyone do that?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

You forgot to mention that you are going to sue them.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nelmar T said:


> uber have been scamming ubereats driver, the way they do it is through there app, so when you get an order and arrived at that restaurant location through google navigation. But through there app most of the time it would say arriving soon so when you wait for the food order at the restaurant, lets say for 20 min. And they said we get paid for that waiting time. and for that time you had waited and saying arriving soon, you actually dont get paid for it because its saying you haven't arrived yet. And then when you finish delivering it that order when you loom at your delivery transactions it would end up like 3rd or 2nd from the last. I tried telling them about it and all they would say is the same crap scripted lines thinking im stupid. So thats how ghey scam driver


The only thing I see wrong here is you scamming yourself out of decent unemployment for Uber peanuts...

Honestly, I think you deserve to be cheated if you choose to drive over collecting.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Nelmar T said:


> uber have been scamming ubereats driver, the way they do it is through there app, so when you get an order and arrived at that restaurant location through google navigation. But through there app most of the time it would say arriving soon so when you wait for the food order at the restaurant, lets say for 20 min. And they said we get paid for that waiting time. and for that time you had waited and saying arriving soon, you actually dont get paid for it because its saying you haven't arrived yet. And then when you finish delivering it that order when you loom at your delivery transactions it would end up like 3rd or 2nd from the last. I tried telling them about it and all they would say is the same crap scripted lines thinking im stupid. So thats how ghey scam driver


----------



## Im_The_Brains (Apr 22, 2020)

Just in case, I hit the order not ready button. But does that make a difference? Who knows ... 🤨


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Nelmar T said:


> uber have been scamming ubereats driver, the way they do it is through there app, so when you get an order and arrived at that restaurant location through google navigation. But through there app most of the time it would say arriving soon so when you wait for the food order at the restaurant, lets say for 20 min. And they said we get paid for that waiting time. and for that time you had waited and saying arriving soon, you actually dont get paid for it because its saying you haven't arrived yet. And then when you finish delivering it that order when you loom at your delivery transactions it would end up like 3rd or 2nd from the last. I tried telling them about it and all they would say is the same crap scripted lines thinking im stupid. So thats how ghey scam driver


exactly how are they scamming you? 
you get the price up front of your payout, and it's up to you whether you want to accept that delivery or not.

so, where is the scam?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Well... 'Uber' rhymes with 'scam' ...so there's that!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Nelmar T (May 16, 2020)

Yup you guys are ignorant du-- a-- they do give us a the price up front and estimated time to but if you go past the estimated time then for example as i said 15 minutes past the estimated time, they said you get paid extra for that time you had waited. And for you du-- ass. Yeah id rather wait cuz now when you cancel for time consuming wait they dont pay you and sense im allready there and spent money on gas and mileage on out of my own pocket. Why not sense they said they actually pay you for the spent time waiting, past the estimated time they give us. So let say how many drivers in the USA alone lets just say 500,000 ad it up then dum--sses, for each person but not just one for every 500,000 but by each delivery for one person eve if say 1 dollar, imagine how much they getting dum-ass. And i do have a real job and for people who looks at these in narrow minded way wided your head and so that youd see. And now there tipping message on your inbox has change to why is it that now most of the fuc____ng tips has cents on the dollar. about a month ago 99 percent of are tip every time they send a message saying you have recieve a 4 dollar tip, and ever sense ive been delivering for.almost a year thats how the tip always was. Now look at your tips, 99 percent of the people is tipping with cents now. Little things or a little amount you dont give a fucm about. Is there money making for granted from drivers. Look at it in a big picture ok not the letterings i wrote. Oh ill explane to all dum---s uber ( 1) company equivalent to 1 person ok... and drivers how many? Fu-k---g ******s perdelivery ad it up if u can add peps



SinTaxERROR said:


> The only thing I see wrong here is you scamming yourself out of decent unemployment for Uber peanuts...
> 
> Honestly, I think you deserve to be cheated if you choose to drive over collecting.


You dum add all that up and per delivy per person on all the countrys and that is you cheating your mind. Narrow minded dumb ass





Seamus said:


> You lost me at:
> 
> WTF would anyone do that?


I would cuz ive awready spent money on gas and time to get thier and that uber has said theyd pay for the time past the estimated time given we have waited and when you do cancel for time consuming they they pay you check again sweetp-zzy


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nelmar T said:


> Yup you guys are ignorant du-- a-- they do give us a the price up front and estimated time to but if you go past the estimated time then for example as i said 15 minutes past the estimated time, they said you get paid extra for that time you had waited. And for you du-- ass. Yeah id rather wait cuz now when you cancel for time consuming wait they dont pay you and sense im allready there and spent money on gas and mileage on out of my own pocket. Why not sense they said they actually pay you for the spent time waiting, past the estimated time they give us. So let say how many drivers in the USA alone lets just say 500,000 ad it up then dum--sses, for each person but not just one for every 500,000 but by each delivery for one person eve if say 1 dollar, imagine how much they getting dum-ass. And i do have a real job and for people who looks at these in narrow minded way wided your head and so that youd see. And now there tipping message on your inbox has change to why is it that now most of the fuc____ng tips has cents on the dollar. about a month ago 99 percent of are tip every time they send a message saying you have recieve a 4 dollar tip, and ever sense ive been delivering for.almost a year thats how the tip always was. Now look at your tips, 99 percent of the people is tipping with cents now. Little things or a little amount you dont give a fucm about. Is there money making for granted from drivers. Look at it in a big picture ok not the letterings i wrote. Oh ill explane to all dum---s uber ( 1) company equivalent to 1 person ok... and drivers how many? Fu-k---g @@@@@@s perdelivery ad it up if u can add peps
> 
> 
> You dum add all that up and per delivy per person on all the countrys and that is you cheating your mind. Narrow minded dumb ass


I will reiterate... go work your ass off for your pandemic peanuts...

PS: spend some of your hard earned pandemic peanuts on grammar and spelling lessons.


----------



## Nelmar T (May 16, 2020)

man **** you its not my grammar and spelling you pay attention to, you ediot small minded **** thats not the topic. And besides thats me text writing ok like these DA. That DA stands for dumbass and im happpily qorking my d..k off your girl all the time


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nelmar T said:


> I would cuz ive awready spent money on gas and time to get thier and that uber has said theyd pay for the time past the estimated time given we have waited and when you do cancel for time consuming they they pay you check again sweetp-zzy


People like you show up on the forum saying very stupid things and hurling insults and you unknowingly provide entertainment watching you make a spectacle of yourself. You can insult people all you want all you are doing is demonstrating to experience drivers that you are clueless as to how to actually make money.

You drive 10 minutes to the restaurant and choose to wait 20 minutes because you get paid pennies per minute? Let's say you drive another 10 minutes for the delivery. You've now tied yourself up for most of an hour to make $7. That is stone cold stupid. Sounds like you figured out how to make very little per hour. Meanwhile, had you canceled right away when you realized you were going to have to wait so long for the order, you could've already been onto your next order and racking up the amount of deliveries you do.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nelmar T said:


> man @@@@ you its not my grammar and spelling you pay attention to, you ediot small minded @@@@ thats not the topic. And besides thats me text writing ok like these DA. That DA stands for dumbass and im happpily qorking my d..k off your girl all the time


You really are a moron... undoubtedly with a 3rd grade education.

You are probably some sick depraved felon with a rap sheet a mile long that probably does the same thing to people's food that you deliver...


----------



## Nelmar T (May 16, 2020)

Is not pennies ok why wont you add up that time spent to get there and the mileage on your car and labor for yourself and gas ok. &#128077;



SinTaxERROR said:


> You really are a moron... undoubtedly with a 3rd grade education.
> 
> You are probably some sick depraved felon with a rap sheet a mile long that probably does the same thing to people's food that you deliver...


No my education is higher than yours ok ediot you critisize me and now judging me your the sick ******ed ediot. And i dont do that to peoples food stop opening and critising me with with new topics that dont belong mf. What do you think id right back to your ass you choose to make fun of my grammar and typos, but instead you shoulda payed attention to the topic of my explanation your ****ing a kindergarten graduate thats what you have finish dum-ass


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nelmar T said:


> Is not pennies ok why wont you add up that time spent to get there and the mileage on your car and labor for yourself and gas ok. &#128077;
> 
> 
> No my education is higher than yours ok ediot you critisize me and now judging me your the sick @@@@@@ed ediot. And i dont do that to peoples food stop opening and critising me with with new topics that dont belong mf. What do you think id right back to your ass you choose to make fun of my grammar and typos, but instead you shoulda payed attention to the topic of my explanation your @@@@ing a kindergarten graduate thats what you have finish dum-ass


Quite the comeback... A round of applause for you... keep raging, you are not going to bait me into a ban...

Tomorrow morning I file for another week of UI for $831 while you slave for pandemic peanuts... LOL


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Take the unemployment money,
update or learn new skills,
wait till the attack on the civilized world by China ends,
get a decent job.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Take the unemployment money,
> update or learn new skills,
> wait till the attack on the civilized world by China ends,
> get a decent job.


I am definitely planning on going back into my field if and when this crap all comes to an end... &#128077;


----------



## moshiri.esmail (Nov 3, 2021)

Nelmar T said:


> uber have been scamming ubereats driver, the way they do it is through there app, so when you get an order and arrived at that restaurant location through google navigation. But through there app most of the time it would say arriving soon so when you wait for the food order at the restaurant, lets say for 20 min. And they said we get paid for that waiting time. and for that time you had waited and saying arriving soon, you actually dont get paid for it because its saying you haven't arrived yet. And then when you finish delivering it that order when you loom at your delivery transactions it would end up like 3rd or 2nd from the last. I tried telling them about it and all they would say is the same crap scripted lines thinking im stupid. So thats how ghey scam driver


That's nothing! 
Uber support made me drive for 7.5 miles twice today due to the road closer and with promise to pay for 7.5 miles twice today And they only paid for 1.3 miles. 
The entire Indian based uber support is a very sad joke. 
They don't realise tomorrow when the road closure start, I'll be cancelling the orders left, right and center. 
Uber does this now regularly and with lower rates every day there are no incentives any more! 
Who ever thinks uber pays a national living wage is just naive! 
This is not a favour nor charity. Even if it was I was rather donate to save the donkeys!


----------

